# What Are Your Favorite BMW Seat Covers



## XChallengeRdr (Jul 15, 2020)

For protecting the seat after a workout or hike, I use a Seat Hoody. It's waterproof, non-slip and beats the "I'll just throw a towel over the seat" method. About $50. Most of the colors are garish.









Waterproof Seat Hoody: Black Waters







www.seathoody.com













Amazon.com: Seat Hoody: Post-Workout Car, Truck, Seat Cover Protector. Universal Fit, Machine Washable, Grippy Nonslip Backing. After a Workout, Hot Yoga, Beach Seat Protection - Moana Sunset : Automotive


Buy Seat Hoody: Post-Workout Car, Truck, Seat Cover Protector. Universal Fit, Machine Washable, Grippy Nonslip Backing. After a Workout, Hot Yoga, Beach Seat Protection - Moana Sunset: Seat Covers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Eli Madero (Feb 9, 2021)

XChallengeRdr said:


> For protecting the seat after a workout or hike, I use a Seat Hoody. It's waterproof, non-slip and beats than the "I'll just throw a towel over the seat" method. About $50. Most of the colors are garish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kargurin (Jun 18, 2015)

Next to impossible to find covers for 2020 X3. With the high backs nothing fits. I'm all ears for ideas. Almost certain the Inch Empire covers won't work and they don't even list BMW as a compatible make.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastern (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm sad to say I finally have 'rotted' my front seat covers and need replacements. Quoted approx $1000.00 per seat and a couple of weeks to complete. My beautiful little 1978 320I is looking ragged in that ONE place. Guess I need to bite the bullet. She's sad right now.


----------



## surfwooder (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi all, When I owned my 97 328iC, the seat covers that came with the car were a wreck. There were wear holes on both bolsters on either side, plus the leather was cracked and not repairable. I chose "Katzskins" for new seat covers. If they have the pattern, they will make the covers, ship to a installer or your home. The leather is good quality and the stitching is great. If a problem comes up they will send exact patches to the installer for repair, and the dyes all match what you originally ordered. The covers I bought were intact when I sold the car two years ago, and were a selling point at the time of sale.


----------



## chinchilla (Jun 15, 2011)

The Iggee covers for the E39 go for $175 for synthetic leather (2 front seats) and are sold via their website (link provided) and also on Ebay (search "E39 seat cover"). They also make a cover for the rear seats.



IGGEE Inc.



I haven't called the company yet but does anyone know if the cover goes over the non-leather seatbacks or are the seatbacks removed to install?


----------

